# Elipse schräg zu Koordinatenachsen



## Guest (16. Jun 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich möglichst einfach eine Ellipse zeichen kann, die nicht in X oder Y Richtung, sondern in einer beliebigen Richtung die größte Ausdehnung hat zeichnen kann.
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jun 2004)

Ich kenn keine Methode, mit der das direkt geht, aber vielleicht kannst du das mit dieser Methode realisieren:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Graphics2D.html#rotate(double, double, double)
(Leider funktioniert das mit den Kommas nicht   :cry: )


----------



## Kerberus (23. Jun 2004)

Oder nimm ein AffineTransform-Objekt, damit kannst du das ganze Koordinatensystem drehen. Allerdings musst du es nach dem zeichnen der Ellipse wieder zurückdrehen, sonst wird alles "schief" gezeichnet.


----------

